
Parents who don't vaccinate kids tend to be affluent, better educated - MilnerRoute
https://science.slashdot.org/story/19/02/02/1658208/parents-who-dont-vaccinate-kids-tend-to-be-affluent-better-educated
======
LifeLiverTransp
I m willing to bet hard currency that the fields they graduated in have
currently a replication crisis?

------
bitxbitxbitcoin
Better educated, but probably not in the hard sciences. I would be surprised
if those with graduate degrees in biology don’t vaccinate at the same rate as
those with graduate degrees in history or business.

------
tu7001
Also there could be the Kruger Effect[1]. But what is most important, we have
to assume, that parents do their best for their children and trust them in it,
as simple as it is.
[1][https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dunning%E2%80%93Kruger_effect](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dunning%E2%80%93Kruger_effect)

------
mc32
It’s really perplexing that Marin county would have one of the highest rates
of non-vaccinated children.

